# The Count Down Is On



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I am already getting excited. There are only about two months until the first public signs of Halloween arrive. 

One day this week, I checked one of the web-sites that handles the Lemax village pieces (and realized I will have to take on a second job to afford Halloween this year). Michael's will have them out for sale the second or third week of July. The excitement is almost too much for me to bear.

Am I the only one chompin' at the bit here?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm definitely on board! Prop-making is underway, and I keep waiting for the overly-cheery Spring and Summer decor to start giving way to Autumn.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Thank God! It isn't only me.....& the rest of you guys on the forum! I almost feel guilty getting excited for Halloween when the kids haven't even had their summer break yet! The one great thing about spring/summer.....GARAGE SALES!!!! Today I picked up (2) brass wall candle scounces, a HUGE witch's broom, another storage cabinet for the garage, 36' of green rope light and a box of old man ties which will work perfect with the old mans suits I found last week at Goodwill....all this for under $20!!! 
IT'S LIKE CHRISTMAS EVERY GARAGE SALE WEEKEND!!!!!! Yeah!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The count down begins the day after Halloween. Really sometimes I wonder if there is a count down at all, but just a pause to complete the set up, look at it and then start making plans for the next time. Maybe going to the day after Halloween sales is the begining. How many days go by that in your daily activities that you don't see something and say to yourself "I could use that to make....."


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Not a single but it is usually quickly followed by "not another thing untill everything is completed"


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I've actually been counting down since last Halloween. Prop's take ma a while but I have a lot of time.
Being disabled has it's good and bad point's.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

This year was really the first time that the countdown started the day after. Ive had such a fun time this year making things, learning new techniques, and seeing new things the people on this forum do. I just need to finish SOMETHING..LOL


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I look forward during every year but it really hits when the weather takes a turn.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Four months left and already five months behind.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhhh, the smell of burning leaves always puts me in the mood......even if its May!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm with ya on that! I always loved the smell of burning leaves. Autumn can't get here quick enough for me. And thanks for the heads up on the Lemax; it's one thing I alway go look for!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

169 days or 24 weekends it has been going by fast...
the further ahead I get the behinder I am it seems..
Glad I am not making alot this yr I wouldn't finish. 
Also I will be doing the after sales instead of before this yr too.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Slightly i feel the same way. Im gunna be a bear to live with come end of July beginning August.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I subconsciously start thinking Halloween around this time, but really I'm sick and twisted all year round. My Xmas, Easter and V.Day gifts to friends this year proved it, but I guess that could all be tied to a jones for _the_ day.

Lucky for me my Party City has a lot of costume stuff left over all year round, but my projects lately are suffering from quite a lack of eye balls and mini-tombstones. I worked through my supply from last year all too quickly.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm still running behind from last year, so........well........

How much time do we have??!?!?!?!?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Now that I'm a Lemax collector (only Halloween), I'm anticipating getting more pieces. I really want the Pirate Ship (Haunted Galleon) and the Isle of Doom Lighthouse from last year's collection and the spider web fence. I looked at some of the new items and I think I'm interested in the Dry Gulch Hotel, Forsaken Souls Prison, and maybe the Vampire Castle. 

I definitely started late last year and missed out on some of the pieces because of funds. Also, the Michaels where I shop must have a lot of collections that go there because most of the pieces were gone by Sept.


----------



## theworstwitch (May 27, 2007)

*Cool Weather*

All it takes for me is one cool day in May and I'm in Halloween mode again! I dread the hot days ahead, but I know it just brings October closer. All the more time to plan ahead!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Da Weiner said:


> Now that I'm a Lemax collector (only Halloween), I'm anticipating getting more pieces. I really want the Pirate Ship (Haunted Galleon) and the Isle of Doom Lighthouse from last year's collection and the spider web fence. I looked at some of the new items and I think I'm interested in the Dry Gulch Hotel, Forsaken Souls Prison, and maybe the Vampire Castle.
> 
> I definitely started late last year and missed out on some of the pieces because of funds. Also, the Michaels where I shop must have a lot of collections that go there because most of the pieces were gone by Sept.


Last year I got the creepy mine one and the Isle of Doom Lighthouse. The only thing is you have to make sure you get the original lighthouse. I paid $60 for mine but the skull doesn't fog and nothing is animated. Just a heads up = )


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Da Weiner... you have to get to Michaels by the end of July beginning of August to ensure the best selection.

I have purchased the complete collection for the past two years. Three years ago, I got a few items. 

This year there is almost $1000.00 worth of new stuff. Yikes. Guess I will have to be a little more selective.

There is a web-site that has a complete listing of all the pieces made and their current available/retired status along with the year of introduction. Some of the pieces are available for multiple years.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

124 days or 18 weekends... Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

124 days is one thing...

but 18 weekends!!!!!!  That's something else entirely! It's a good thing I got the ball rolling again these past few days!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

slimy said:


> I'm still running behind from last year, so........well........
> 
> How much time do we have??!?!?!?!?


LOL, Thanks Slimy, I thought I was the only one that was that far behind.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Are you kidding? I have the great ideas and almost no time to do them!!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

ROTBA, Three props in various disarry, but well on the way.
Our yard setup starts Oct 1st ~ 95 days.
SHE (who must be obeyed) just told me " I will have to get a bucky lit under my A**. LOL


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for putting it into those terms. I just finished my sign of the times and "thought" I could take a break for a couple of days.......but NOT NOW! I guess I'll head back out to the garage and go back to work............


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

All I need is my drill (that I can't find) and my camera, (whose batteries went dead again)


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

The local Michael's was putting our their Halloween stuff today! Woohoo!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

120 Days!?! Good grief! Glad I finally got my butt in gear and started working on stuff.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok, breathe, relax...

Just got back from Michael's. They have about half of the halloween stuff out. I bought some of the spell jars and a few small pieces of the village. Will wait until the village is 25% off to buy that stuff. 

This is Halloween, this is Halloween...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Didn't we JUST submit our 2006 haunt videos for Hauntforum's DVD like 6 months ago? Where does the frlippin time go?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

[Singing](Green Day) "Wake me up when sept ends"


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't know if the countdown makes me more excited or anxious, knowing what is left to be finished.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Anxious definitly anxious time to lay out the calendar and work out project scheaduling much much work to be done.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

*100 days to go!*

100 days until Halloween, and I have not built a thing. I hope you all are doing better than I am. Only I have managed to do so far is unpack!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks HJ, I feel better knowing I am not the only one.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I do drawings of how I want to set up so by the time I do ..I don't have to think where's this going..
Wow time flies...


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm still planning!


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

Got my plans drawn and I'm gonna start building this weekend (hopefully)


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

JohnnyL said:


> I'm still planning!


I like that answer. Okay, I am still planning also


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Do you ever STOP planning? Im always making some kind of drawing or list of something i like or would like to try. Im not the most technical person so its gunna take me a while. I just started putting the stryo on my pillars, and have 2 sections of fence done. I plan to have the entire fence, pillars and archway completed by mid august. ((crossing fingers)) since i still have to make the 4 facade walls for my mausouleum and do my fog chillers as well as set up all tombstones, props, and various other things for my graveyard. Plus still get my house done and add to my witch area...Okay now im scared...hey thanks for getting me all worked up..AAAGGGGHHHH


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I do drawings. That's it! I make my adjustments and props near Halloween. It's my style you know? My friends think i'm crazy


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

turtle2778 said:


> Do you ever STOP planning? Im always making some kind of drawing or list of something i like or would like to try. Im not the most technical person so its gunna take me a while. I just started putting the stryo on my pillars, and have 2 sections of fence done. I plan to have the entire fence, pillars and archway completed by mid august. ((crossing fingers)) since i still have to make the 4 facade walls for my mausouleum and do my fog chillers as well as set up all tombstones, props, and various other things for my graveyard. Plus still get my house done and add to my witch area...Okay now im scared...hey thanks for getting me all worked up..AAAGGGGHHHH


Breath Turtle.....Breath.....
Don't think of it as 100 days....99 now though. Think of it as 2,386 hours. Or better, there is 143,160 minutes. We have PLENTY of time.....

OK, who am I kidding????
*running wild like a chicken without it's head*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll be amazed if I get anything up this year! My job is pretty much taking all my time away.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

*dies* im so screwed...I didnt get anything done over the summer....


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I'll be amazed if I get anything up this year! My job is pretty much taking all my time away.


I'm right there with you. We started to look into moving last November, and with all the job searching, commuting, new job, new city, new house there has not been any time for me. One bright spot is instead of building a small community haunted house I can now focus on decorating our new home.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

99 days left starting a new job in 2 weeks 7 unfinished props and a bunch of stuff that needs repair. Man I gotte get my wife moving.:devil:


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Lets see... corpsed some bluckies, 10 skulls and painted some old props. Yeah I'll be fine come October.
















































AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! I'M NEVER GOING TO GET ALL OF THIS DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So all I have to do now is make an oncoming train, two elevators, one drop, a torso illusion, a bloody workshop, hell, a graveyard, an opening video, a police tent, and 19 more skulls. GREAT


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

so close yet so far...thank god yet so far!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

AAH the optimism of youth.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Youth is wasted on the young.


Isn't that an Ozzymoron? LOL


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

But is there a difference between Ozzymoron and just plain burnt?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Good question. I will have to look that one up.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

(uppidy accent) We prefer the term- Fried.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

OMG its 95 days to Halloween... Im in panic mode now..... I dont have anything, not anything new yet... except for my Bart... and Bucky... but nothing new made... YIKES!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Isn't that an Ozzymoron? LOL


Ozzy stole that from "Its a Wonderful Life"


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Bye Bye July... August is here. Now the crunch is really beginning.

Only 90 days to finish my crypt, fog cannon, pirate scene, sign for the pirate scene, scarecrow, etc etc... 

"Doc, I grind my teeth at night."

"Is there any new stress in your life?"

"Well, yeah. It's almost Halloween!"


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

I hear that, Z-F.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes! August! I need to make a ghost, fix up my BBQ and that's really all I have room for


----------



## jodi (May 31, 2007)

well, I've got lots of firm ideas (a major step for me) and I know where I'm going to put stuff. I have to paint the props I've already built and work on my pirate ship, but I feel like I'm on track time wise....now if I just felt on track with the $$ part of this adventure  I have found that keeping a list really helps me stay focused and gives me the opportunity to know exactly what I need to do.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Where to start.......where to start.....Hey, slightlymad, did we finish ANYTHING yet????? How time flies when you have too many ideas

Just an FYI everyone - 86 Days


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I know what you mean, now the dreams have started. You know the ones...where it's Halloween and you haven't put anything out yet.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

I finally got around to starting this years first big prop. I have chomping at the bit for months, but have had other things on my plate.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nope nope nope nothing done.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Oh wait we did finish the Jack Daniels, Capt Morgan and Seagrames 7


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I've had to put everything awa at the momant due to bankruptsy and trying to get ready for a house assessment. (sigh) This puts me waaaaay back in prop making.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Hang in there Sickie. The stuff you make the last 30 days are better anyway.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks BD.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Damn Sickie..that just sucks. Sorry to hear bout the ruptcy, but dont fret too much over it. My BIL filed and a year later bought a new house and a brand new truck and has WAY more toys than my hubby and i do. Damn now that i think about it i wanna file bankruptcy. That way i can have more for halloween.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I have been excited since about April! the suspense is killing me! today is the first day of prop building and I am in the best mood of the year so far!! I would love to start unpacking the Halloween boxes, but my family would lock me up hahaha


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> Damn Sickie..that just sucks. Sorry to hear bout the ruptcy, but dont fret too much over it. My BIL filed and a year later bought a new house and a brand new truck and has WAY more toys than my hubby and i do. Damn now that i think about it i wanna file bankruptcy. That way i can have more for halloween.


Yay! Let's all declare it! LOL

Hmmmmm....I think most of us on the forum could arguably be locked up! heh


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Gosh Sickie, I am so sorry. Hang in there. Bone Dancer is right, the stuff finished just in time frequently ends up being the best. I finished my chiller just as kids were starting to come to my house last year. They will probably show up just in time to see me accidentally electrocute myself out there this year ha, ha!

86 days!!!! NOOOO!!! It is good to know I am not the only one starting to panic. I just bought a compressor and webcaster (thanks Jeff) so one thing is done. Haven't orderd the FCG motor/frame kit and have nothing for the ghost other than a stryo head in the attic. Need a fence, I've done nothing. Not a prayer of building Scarefx's witch even if I knew where to start. Have plans for all these plus the eyes in the bushes but NOTHING past that... Where in the world am I going to put all that mess I bought at Halloween Express on November 1st last year?

Even my husband (who thinks my Halloween hobby is strange) asked me yesterday when I planned to start obsessing? Hmm, how about NOW?

Not enough time, not enough time.... SCREAM!!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

ahhhh $#8! it! I'm now working to finish things for 08!


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh geeeeeezzzzzz - it's now only 60 days away!!!! I need to get off of this forum and really start on some major props. Of course I always do better when I'm under a time crunch.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I've been really pumped about working on props but it's been 90-100 degrees here so it's really hard to get in the mood.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Beautiful weekend garage cleaned okay straightened up tommorrow get up early and start finishing stuff. 59 days to go....


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I hear you JohnnyL. I'm so excited, lots to do and then this heat just kinda zaps all your energy. I've just been doing the indoor kind of stuff, drilling, sanding, and a little sewing. I had such grand plans for the weekend. I guess it wouldn't be a good idea to bring the big tools inside?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ah garage cleaned up finished the coffins for the girls and all the new stuff is sorted out and ready to be worked on. Time to get serious.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*I was going to dress up my mannequin as Freddy for the window this year but no time to save as im in a financial crunch saving for a down payment on a home. However, I cheated and made a cut out of black cardboard of freddy and will animate his claw arm. The street sign and boarded windows are 90% done...oh and my background music is all composed and finished. So Im ready for this year. It all I can really do while im here in the apt. ...I think.*


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

time waits for no one, can't stop building props need to finish before time runs out. have a killer day guys


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

So I narrowed down all of the major projects for this year (not including the ones from last year that just need to be screwed together again) and this is what I got...

Entrance gate with the "Darkness Rising" Arch above it. 
Oncoming train effect
"The Ring" type of room (you'll see later)
Pepper's ghost illusion
Endless Pit illusion
Elevator #2

All of this will get done in 3 weekends and inbetween I'll be corpsing up more skeletons and skulls, ripping up fabric and getting all of the details ready. The week before October we have to completely clean out my garage and outside shed which will be used for Hell and the first elevator effect. Then October 4, we'll begin putting up walls, getting the old effects back together and decorating. A lot of inspiration this year is coming from Disney's haunted mansion and the Terror Syndicates home display so there will be loads of detail. then it opens up the two weekends before halloween and halloween itself. Wish me luck


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Spartan005, wish I lived in New York! Sounds like a great haunt. Good luck. You will certainly be busy. Glad I'm not the only one that crams it all in at the last minute! Hope you'll post pictures. How do you corpse your skeletons?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

50 Days!!!


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> 50 Days!!!


I need more time!!!!

So many props, so little time... to research, design , build, troubleshoot, set up to scare...this is starting to be a never ending cycle. Just yesterday, I was unpacking the goodies to get everything organized into a layout for the yard and found a couple of things I had picked up after last year to work on for this year, not to mention all of the new ideas in the works already partially built in the workshop now...by Oct 15th, someone may have to organize a search party 'cause I may go MIA with everything that I'm working on. My wife has got to stop coming up with more ideas, LOL!!
Its bad enough with my own..."I can make that out of..." dimented ideas. :xbones:


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

*Holy Moly....Less than 1,000 hours till Halloween*

Now I am panicked! *There is only 998 hours until Halloween!*
OMG, there are fences to be built, tombstones to be carved, witches to be made, costumes to pick out, invitations to be printed, goody bags to be filled, scenes to be set, foggers to be checked, flying crank ghosts to be finished, OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG, when am I gonna find time to get these things done!
Let's see, sleeping may take away about 287 hours, which leaves only 711 hours, kids gotta eat (2x day x 1 hour = 2 hours per day =82 hours which only leaves about 629 hours....then there's that crap about working which is gonna steal about another 240 hours leaving me only 389 hours????? [email protected]*!!!!!! Ok, gonna have to take out sleeping and feeding the kids. Ok, now I'm back up to having 758 hours to work on props. 
Oh, that's much better!
Thanks guys for putting it in perspective for me! Whew! What would I do without you??


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

EEEEP IM actually getting some anxiety!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Lagrousome said:


> Now I am panicked! *There is less only 998 hours until Halloween!*
> OMG, there are fences to be built, tombstones to be carved, witches to be made, costumes to pick out, invitations to be printed, goody bags to be filled, scenes to be set, foggers to be checked, flying crank ghosts to be finished, OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG, when am I gonna find time to get these things done!
> Let's see, sleeping may take away about 287 hours, which leaves only 711 hours, kids gotta eat (2x day x 1 hour = 2 hours per day =82 hours which only leaves about 629 hours....then there's that crap about working which is gonna steal about another 240 hours leaving me only 389 hours????? [email protected]*!!!!!! Ok, gonna have to take out sleeping and feeding the kids. Ok, now I'm back up to having 758 hours to work on props.
> Oh, that's much better!
> Thanks guys for putting it in perspective for me! Whew! What would I do without you??


Nice freekin breakdown.. and I thought I had anxiety before reading this thread!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

*11 Day's* till we start setting out our Halloween.

10 day's to finish and post my monster mud.

And I schedule a getaway weekend for the last weekend in September. What was I Thinking?

Hey, there is still *41 Days* Left till *Halloween*!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

41 days the reaper is on the front porch and NOTHING we started this year is finished AAAAHHH


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

40 Days people. Get crack-a-lackin!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Love that Haunti! Are *YOU *my Secret Reaper????? Go ahead and throw that in the mail to me....I still haven't gotten mine yet!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sorry Lagrousome but that was more than the $20 limit. Besides, shipping that would be a Royal B*tch. It could be disassembled but it would never quite be the same after that.

Something like this is easier to ship....


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Is that a hint???? j/k


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Well I just wasted the last 48 hours in Columbus taking crap continuing ed classes. I could have spent those 48 hours making props! Learned absolutely nothing in class this time.....jerkoffs! I should have brought in my props and worked on them quietly at my desk. I wonder if the instructor would have minded. Probably would have had more interest in what I was doing than what was being discussed in class!!!


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

It does suck doesn't it?? ....I spent Saturday at TRAFFIC School!!!
My first ticket in 26 years. My god...talk about a snooze fest! I lost 8 hours!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

*876* Hours to go folks!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

That doesn't seem like much time.......
*52,560 minutes to go....*
There, much better!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

22 Days left


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

3 weeks left


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Ya Its Here----happy Halloween


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Finally its here, Happy Happy Halloween !


----------

